# Man e la e-cig



## Tebe (10 Marzo 2013)

L'altra settimana ho sentito Man.
Non lo sto vedendo da un po'. Niente mail (non che ce ne siano mai state molte). Le telefonate figuriamoci. Manco prima ci telefonavamo.
Ero in giro e squilla.


Mi ha chiesto come stavo e poi ha cominciato una filippica sulla e-cig, che non trova i liquidi che gli piacciono, che rimane senza e che non ha tempo(...) di andarli a prendere e scegliere,  che lui non fa il piccolo chimico e se per favore potevo inserirlo nella mia cerchia di amici svapatori che si auto producono da fumare.
-Ma non avevi il tuo fornitore di fiducia?-
-Si ma tu lo fai. Ti pago.-
-Ma non dire stronzate. Dividiamo la spesa ogni volta che faccio l'ordine della nicotina e degli aromi. Saranno 20 euro ogni tre mesi a testa e poi proviamo.-
-Stai facendo un po' di ostruzionismo, non mi vuoi?-
-No, in effetti no perchè rompi il cazzo. Comunque va bene. Tu fumi nicotina 12 vero?-
-Si, non è che mi avveleni veri?-
-Ma più che altro dovresti preoccuparti di cosa ci mettono dentro quelli da cui compri liquidi già fatti. Io per esempio, anche a fronte di un prezzo minore, nicotina e aromi cinesi nemmeno se me li regalano. Man, te lo dico. Però devi collaborare e dirmi almeno delle caratteristiche base.-
Abbiamo fatto un mega simposio sulla e-cig, poi ci siamo salutati e martedi appuntamento al nostro bar così gli porto dei liquidi da provare.




Perchè questa cosa mi sa tanto di scusa?
Sono egocentrica?


----------



## Innominata (10 Marzo 2013)

Sei una donna sicuramente perspicace, ma qui perfini io lo sono stata a partire dalla quinta riga


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Assolutamente si, è una scusa



Beneeeeeeeeeee:festa:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

no non sei tu ad essere egocentrica. E' lui che è egostronzico.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7647 ha detto:
			
		

> no non sei tu ad essere egocentrica. E' lui che è egostronzico.


quindi è pure facocero.
Perchè IO non lo chiamo, non gli scrivo...insomma un cazzo.

Oddio...che vorrà da me?

La guest?


:unhappy::blank:


----------



## Sbriciolata (11 Marzo 2013)

peggio. la vie en rose.


----------



## Tebe (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7650 ha detto:
			
		

> peggio. la vie en rose.


vuole fare di me la seconda signora Man?




GIOIA E TRIPUDIO!
:festa:

Finalmente corono il mio sogno da bambina!!!
MI SPOSO ANCHE IO!!!!!


----------



## lothar57 (11 Marzo 2013)

Sei troppo donnola per non capire che e'banale scusa,per rivederti..e tornare al motel....mi sembrava desistesse..cara Tebe..parlo seriamente.Se come penso si ''riproporra'''..che farai??lo mandi decisa al diavolo???.....fai le fusa e gattoni intorni a lui????sono curioso...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7647 ha detto:
			
		

> no non sei tu ad essere egocentrica. E' lui che è egostronzico.


é un adorabile stronzo


----------



## Flavia (11 Marzo 2013)

Tebe;bt7649 ha detto:
			
		

> quindi è pure facocero.
> Perchè IO non lo chiamo, non gli scrivo...insomma un cazzo.
> 
> Oddio...che vorrà da me?
> ...


non è un facocero
è un vampiro sentimentale!!!!


----------



## Alessandra (11 Marzo 2013)

ha ragione la nostra amica....credo proprio che lui sia un vampiro sentimentale!!
questi mi sembrano "sondaggi"...e' lui l'egocentrico...forse vuole vedere se ci sei...non vuole che tu lo cancelli....un po' per vanita' e un po' perche' lo rassicura sapere che se un giorno vorra' riprovare le vecchie emozioni in motel...sa se tu ci sei o meno....


p.s.
adoro leggerti!


----------



## Sbriciolata (12 Marzo 2013)

farfalla;bt7654 ha detto:
			
		

> é un adorabile stronzo


non vedo nulla di adorabile, sinceramente. Vedo solo uno che non accetta un 'basta'.


----------



## erab (12 Marzo 2013)

a me sembrava solo un scroccone


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2013)

Sbriciolata;bt7660 ha detto:
			
		

> non vedo nulla di adorabile, sinceramente. Vedo solo uno che non accetta un 'basta'.



perché secondo te é finita?


----------

